# الرد على شبهة : كيف يتم رشم المرأة في النصرانية ؟ ، كيف يتم رشم المرأة والرجل و الصغير والكبير في المسيحيية ? الإفتراء على المسيحيية



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2011)

*الرد على شبهة : كيف يتم رشم المرأة في النصرانية ؟ ، كيف يتم رشم المرأة والرجل و الصغير والكبير في المسيحيية ? الإفتراء على المسيحيية*

*

*
*
الرد على شبهة : كيف يتم رشم المرأة في النصرانية ؟ ، كيف يتم رشم  المرأة والرجل و الصغير والكبير في المسيحيية الإفتراء على المسيحيية


**تعودنا  خلال تاريخنا العريق طوال عشرون قرناً من الزمان أن نجد هجمات شرسة على  المسيحيية بكل ما فيها ومن كل هذه الهجمات كانت الكنيسة تخرج أقوى فأقوى ،  وايضا لم تكف ايدي الشياطين عن الهجمات الفكرية فقط بل طالت أبناء الله  بالحروب على الإيمان وابادة المسيحيين على أيدي الأباطرة الرومان فأصبحنا  دين الشهداء ، ولكن وفي هذا العصو نتعرض لنوع سهل من الهجوم ، نوع اقرب الى  الراحة النفسية ، وهو هجوم الإخوة المسلمين ، حتى ان المتعمق في نوعية  شبهات المسلمين يعرف أن الشبهة طالما أرتبطت بالمرأة فهى من مسلم ! وفي هذا  الموضوع البسيط سوف نرى هذا الامر جلياً واضحاً وضوح الشمس وفي وضح النهار  إذ انهم لم يكتفوا فقط بحصر الشبهة في المرأة ، ولكن أيضاً الكذب المتعمد  الصريح على المسيحيية كلها بهدف تشوية صورتها ولن يحدث هذا ابداً ، ونحن  اليوم بصدد الرد على شبهة اقرب الى الكوميديا ، فالشبهة لا شبهة فيها !  لانها ليست حقيقية اصلاً اي غير موجودة ! ، وقبل أن نبدأ بعرض الشبهة والرد  عليه بأسلوبنا الخاص أقول ، ان كل بحث من الأبحاث الخاصة بالردود هو ملك  لكل قاريء ويحق له نقله الى اي مكان بدون الرجوع الىّ ابداً فمن يدك  اعطيناك ، شبهتنا اليوم عن سر الميرون ، فكلنا نعرف أنه يتم للأطفال بعد  العماد مباشرة ، سواء كان ذكراً أم أنثى ، ولكن لأن عقل المشكك مريض فإنه  يسأل عن شيء واحد فقط ! وهو يسأل عن الإناث وليس فقط الإناث بل الإناس  الكبار أي البالغات ! وبدل من أن يبحث عن الإجابة قام بالكذب والتدليس على  الإيمان المسيحي وقال أن نفس الطريقة التي يُرشَم بها الأطفال هى نفسها ما  تُرشَم بها النساء !! ولم يعطنا الدليل الذي يقول هذا الكلام ! فلو كان قد  سمع او رأى معمودية لأحدى المتنصرات لما كان سأل هذا السؤال تماماً ، فلا  علاقة أصلا بين رشم المرأة ورشم الطفل كما سنبين !

يقول موقع الأنبا تكلاً في سر الميرون بصفة عامة :
*
* 

* *سؤال: ما هو سر الميرون الذي يلحق بسر المعمودية (سر المسحة المقدسة)؟*​
 *

الإجابة: *



 *كان لهذا السر أهميه قصوي لاباء العهد القديم *


 * 1.   دهن المسحه المقدسه كان للتكريز. حينما كرس (بمعني خصص او قدس) ابينا اب  الاباء يعقوب حينما دشن الحجر الذي رأي من عليه السلم والرب عليه (تك 28:  18) "وبكر يعقوب في الصباح واخذ الحجر الذي وضعه تحت راسه واقامه عمودا وصب  زيتا على راسه ودعا اسم ذلك المكان بيت ايل ولكن اسم المدينة اولا كان  لوز".*
 * 2.   دهن المسحه صنعه موسي وهارون حسب امر الرب له لكي بواسطة هذا الدهن  (الزيت) يحل روح الله قديما علي الكهنه والملوك والأواني المقدسة والأماكن  المقدسة (خر 30: 22-33) "وكلم الرب موسى قائلا: وانت تاخذ لك افخر الاطياب  مرا قاطرا خمس مئة شاقل وقرفة عطرة نصف ذلك مئتين وخمسين وقصب الذريرة  مئتين وخمسين وسليخة خمس مئة بشاقل القدس ومن زيت الزيتون هينا وتصنعه دهنا  مقدسا للمسحة عطر عطارة صنعة العطار دهنا مقدسا للمسحة يكون وتمسح به خيمة الاجتماع و تابوت الشهادة والمائدة وكل انيتها والمنارة وانيتها و مذبح البخور و مذبح المحرقة وكل انيته و المرحضة  وقاعدتها وتقدسها فتكون قدس اقداس كل ما مسها يكون مقدسا وتمسح هرون وبنيه  وتقدسهم ليكهنوا لي وتكلم بني اسرائيل قائلا يكون هذا لي دهنا مقدسا  للمسحة في اجيالكم على جسد انسان لا يسكب وعلى مقاديره لا تصنعوا مثله مقدس  هو ويكون مقدسا عندكم كل من ركب مثله ومن جعل منه على اجنبي يقطع من  شعبه".  وايضا في ( لاويين 8: 1-13) "و كلم الرب موسى قائلا خذ هرون وبنيه  معه والثياب ودهن المسحة وثور الخطية والكبشين وسل الفطير واجمع كل الجماعة  الى باب خيمة الاجتماع ففعل موسى كما امره الرب فاجتمعت الجماعة الى باب  خيمة الاجتماع ثم قال موسى للجماعة هذا ما امر الرب ان يفعل فقدم موسى هرون  وبنيه وغسلهم بماء وجعل عليه القميص ونطقه بالمنطقة والبسه الجبة وجعل  عليه الرداء ونطقه بزنار الرداء وشده به ووضع عليه الصدرة وجعل في الصدرة الأوريم والتميم  ووضع العمامة على راسه ووضع على العمامة الى جهة وجهه صفيحة الذهب الاكليل  المقدس كما امر الرب موسى ثم اخذ موسى دهن المسحة ومسح المسكن وكل ما فيه  وقدسه ونضح منه على المذبح سبع مرات ومسح المذبح وجميع انيته والمرحضة  وقاعدتها لتقديسها وصب من دهن المسحة على راس هرون ومسحه لتقديسه، ثم قدم  موسى بني هرون والبسهم اقمصة ونطقهم بمناطق وشد لهم قلانس كما امر الرب  موسى".  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*
 * 3.  كان زيت المسحه المقدسه يستخدم في مسح الكهنه والانبياء والملوك: وهكذا حل الروح القدس بالمسحه المقدسه علي ملوك اسرائيل مثل:*
 *  ·  شاول بن قيس: " فاخذ صموئيل قنينة الدهن وصب على راسه وقبله وقال اليس  لان الرب قد مسحك على ميراثه رئيسا" (1صم 10: 1) ونجد شواهد كثيره علي زيت  المسحه المقدسه " وتمسحهم كما مسحت اباءهم ليكهنوا لي ويكون ذلك لتصير لهم  مسحتهم كهنوتا ابديا في اجيالهم" (خر40: 15) + تلك مسحة هرون ومسحة بنيه من  وقائد الرب يوم تقديمهم ليكهنوا للرب التي امر الرب ان تعطى لهم يوم مسحه  اياهم من بني اسرائيل فريضة دهرية في اجيالهم " (لا7: 36) + "هذا تدشين  المذبح يوم مسحه من رؤساء اسرائيل اطباق فضة اثنا عشر ومناضح فضة اثنتا  عشرة وصحون ذهب اثنا عشر" (عد7: 84).*
 *  ·  داود بن يسي: "فاخذ صموئيل قرن الدهن ومسحه في وسط اخوته وحل روح الرب  على داود من ذلك اليوم فصاعدا ثم قام صموئيل وذهب الى الرامة وذهب روح الرب  من عند شاول وبغته روح ردي من قبل الرب" (1صم 16: 13).*
 *  ·  سليمان بن داود: "وقال الملك داود ادع لي صادوق الكاهن وناثان النبي  وبناياهو بن يهوياداع فدخلوا الى أمام الملك فقال الملك لهم خذوا معكم عبيد  سيدكم واركبوا سليمان ابني على البغلة التي لي وانزلوا به الى جيحون  وليمسحه هناك صادوق الكاهن وناثان النبي ملكا على اسرائيل واضربوا بالبوق  وقولوا ليحي الملك سليمان" (1مل1: 32).*
 *  ·  ايليا مسح اليشع بواسطة رداءه ليحل الروح القدس عليه: وهذا يشبه وضع  الايادي في العهد الجديد. فنجد في الاصحاح التاسع عشر من سفر ملوك الاول  يزكر ان ايليا قال للرب " فقال غرت غيرة للرب اله الجنود لان بني اسرائيل  قد تركوا عهدك ونقضوا مذابحك وقتلوا انبياءك بالسيف فبقيت انا وحدي وهم  يطلبون نفسي لياخذوها فقال له الرب اذهب راجعا في طريقك الى برية دمشق  وادخل وامسح حزائيل ملكا على ارام وامسح ياهو بن نمشي ملكا على اسرائيل  وامسح اليشع بن شافاط من ابل محولة نبيا عوضا عنك.... فذهب من هناك ووجد  اليشع بن شافاط يحرث واثنا عشر فدان بقر قدامه وهو مع الثاني عشر فمر ايليا  به وطرح رداءه عليه فترك البقر وركض وراء ايليا وقال دعني اقبل ابي وامي  واسير وراءك فقال له اذهب راجعا لاني ماذا فعلت لك فرجع من ورائه واخذ فدان  بقر وذبحهما وسلق اللحم بادوات البقر واعطى الشعب فاكلوا ثم قام ومضى وراء  ايليا وكان يخدمه".*
 *  ·  مسح ياهو بن نمشي "فمن قبل الله كان هلاك اخزيا بمجيئه الى يورام فانه  حين جاء خرج مع يهورام الى ياهو بن نمشي الذي مسحه الرب لقطع بيت اخاب"  (2أخ22: 7) + ثم اخرجوا ابن الملك ووضعوا عليه التاج واعطوه الشهادة وملكوه  ومسحه يهوياداع وبنوه وقالوا ليحي الملك (2اخ23: 11).*
 * ·  مسح حزائيل ملكا علي ارام + فقال له الرب اذهب راجعا في طريقك الى برية دمشق وادخل وامسح حزائيل ملكا على ارام (1مل19: 15).*
 *  ·  مسح ياهو بن نمشي ملكا على اسرائيل : "وامسح ياهو بن نمشي ملكا على  اسرائيل وامسح اليشع بن شافاط من ابل محولة نبيا عوضا عنك (1مل19: 16).*

 *

سر الميرون المقدس في العهد الجديد*


 *1.   ان المعموديه هي مدخل وتعطي حياة جديدة وولاده جديدة والميرون هو لحلول  الروح القدس ولتثبيت المؤمن في المسيح بواسطة الروح القدس الذي نأخذة في  الميرون والميرون كلمه تعني طيب مقدس او دهن مقدس وهذا ما حدث لاهل السامره  التي قبلت كلمة الله ونالت سر المعموديه لكنهم لم ينالوا الروح القدس  "ولما سمع الرسل الذين في اورشليم ان السامرة قد قبلت كلمة الله ارسلوا  اليهم بطرس ويوحنا اللذين لما نزلا صليا لاجلهم لكي يقبلوا الروح القدس  لانه لم يكن قد حل بعد على احد منهم غير انهم كانوا معتمدين باسم الرب يسوع  حينئذ وضعا الايادي عليهم فقبلوا الروح القدس ولما راى سيمون انه بوضع  ايدي الرسل يعطى الروح القدس قدم لهما دراهم قائلا اعطياني انا ايضا هذا  السلطان حتى اي من وضعت عليه يدي يقبل الروح القدس فقال له بطرس لتكن فضتك  معك للهلاك لانك ظننت ان تقتني موهبة الله" ( اع8: 14-20).*
 *2.   ارتبط سر الميرون مع سر المعموديه لاننا بسر المعموديه نولد الولاده  الثانيه من فوق وهذه الولاده الجديده تحتاج الي تثبيت وحفظ للسر ولنموه في  الحياة الروحيه وسر الميرون له مسميات كثيره في الكنيسه فيقال "سر المسحه  المقدسه أو سر حلول الروح القدس او سر التثبيت اوختم الروح القدس.وقد قال  الرب" وفي اليوم الاخير العظيم من العيد وقف يسوع ونادى قائلا ان عطش احد  فليقبل اليّ ويشرب من امن بي كما قال الكتاب تجري من بطنه انهار ماء حي قال  هذا عن الروح الذي كان المؤمنون به مزمعين ان يقبلوه لان الروح القدس لم  يكن قد اعطي بعد لان يسوع لم يكن قد مجد بعد" (يو7: 37) (ستجد النص الكامل  للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا) وهذا هو الروح القدس الذي وعد به  الرب يسوع في (يو14: 16) اذ قال "و انا اطلب من الاب فيعطيكم معزيا اخر  ليمكث معكم الى الابد روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع العالم ان يقبله لانه لا  يراه ولا يعرفه واما انتم فتعرفونه لانه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم".  هذا  المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*
 * 3.   مع شعب كنيسه افسس وجد بولس الرسول مؤمنين سألهم وقال لهم "هل قبلتم  الروح القدس لما امنتم قالوا له ولا سمعنا انه يوجد الروح القدس فقال لهم  فبماذا اعتمدتم فقالوا بمعمودية يوحنا فقال بولس ان يوحنا عمد بمعمودية  التوبة قائلا للشعب ان يؤمنوا بالذي ياتي بعده اي بالمسيح يسوع فلما سمعوا  اعتمدوا باسم الرب يسوع ولما وضع بولس يديه عليهم حل الروح القدس عليهم  فطفقوا يتكلمون بلغات ويتنباون" (اع 19: 2-6 ).*
 *4. الرب يسوع المسيح حل عليه الروح القدس في عماده  في نهر الاردن بصفته انسان ينوب عن البشريه "يسوع الذي من الناصرة كيف  مسحه الله بالروح القدس والقوة الذي جال يصنع خيرا ويشفي جميع المتسلط  عليهم ابليس  لان الله ان معه" (أع10: 38) "الذي فيه ايضا انتم اذ سمعتم كلمة الحق  انجيل خلاصكم الذي فيه ايضا اذ امنتم ختمتم بروح الموعد القدوس" (أف1: 13)  "روح الرب علي لانه مسحني لابشر المساكين ارسلني لاشفي  المنكسري القلوب لانادي للماسورين بالاطلاق وللعمي بالبصر وارسل المنسحقين  في الحرية" (لو4: 18).  "احببت البر وابغضت الاثم من اجل ذلك مسحك الله  الهك بزيت الابتهاج اكثر من شركائك" (عب1: 9).*
 *5.   ان المؤمنين بأسم الرب قد نالوا الروح القدس في المعموديه من خلال المسحه  المقدسه "واما انتم فلكم مسحة من القدوس وتعلمون كل شيء" (1يو2: 20) "واما  انتم فالمسحة التي اخذتموها منه ثابتة فيكم ولا حاجة بكم الى ان يعلمكم  احد بل كما تعلمكم هذه المسحة عينها عن كل شيء وهي حق وليست كذبا كما  علمتكم تثبتون فيه" (1يو2: 27) "ولا تحزنوا روح الله القدوس الذي به ختمتم  ليوم الفداء" (أف4: 30). "ولكن اساس الله الراسخ قد ثبت اذ له هذا الختم  يعلم الرب الذين هم له وليتجنب الاثم كل من يسمي اسم المسيح" (2تي2: 19) "  ولكن الذي يثبتنا معكم في المسيح وقد مسحنا هو الله " (كورنثوس الثانية 1:  21) و" الذي ختمنا ايضا واعطى عربون الروح في قلوبنا" (2كو1: 22) "و هكذا  كان اناس منكم لكن اغتسلتم بل تقدستم بل تبررتم باسم الرب يسوع وبروح  الهنا" (1كو6:11).*
 * 6.  الروح القدس يحل بوضع الايدي (اع: 2) و(اع 8: 14) *

----------------------------------------​
*
وبعد هذا نبدأ في شرح طقس سر الميرون للأطفال ( لانهم الغالبية القصوى العظمى ) فتقول موسوعة الخادم القبطي :*

*  




*​ *  



*​ *  



*​ 



​ *  




*​ 
*
هذا عن الأطفال ، و أما عن الكِبَار ، يقول موقع الأنبا تكلا :

 **       وصلنا (لقداسة البابا) سؤال طويل من سيدة كبيرة السن، ملخصه خجلها من       عمادها وهي كبيرة.. ونتيجة لذلك تطلب آية أو دليلاً من الكتاب يثبت أن  العماد      يكون بالتغطيس

    أيضاً قامت بعض المواقع و المنتديات الغير مسيحية بتناول مقالاً وضعناه في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت حول          طقس سر المعمودية، وأماكن رشومات زيت الميرون  في الجسم، ووضعوا عناوين مثل      "كيف يتم رشم المرأة النصرانية" وغيره..   وهذا توضيح      لهم من العقيدة المسيحية حول معمودية الكبار..


* *الإجابة:

   أحب      أن أطمئنك أننا حينما نعمد امرأة كبيرة، لا تنزل إلى          جرن المعمودية عارية تماماً كالأطفال.      

فالمسيحية لا تخدش حياء إنسان قط، فما بالك بامرأة تمارس أقدس طقس كنسي في      حياتها.

          إنما تجحد الشيطان، ثم تتلو      الإيمان إقرار الإيمان، وهي لابسة كل ملابسها..             ثم نتركها في حجرة المعمودية      ونخرج. وحينئذ تخلع ملابسها، وتلبس          تونية أو رداء أبيض، وتجلس على كرسي إلى جوار المعمودية. ثم يدخل          الكاهن، فتصعد من على الكرسي، وتهبط في جرن المعمودية ويعمدها الكاهن بأن      يغطسها في الماء ثلاث مرات باسم الثالوث.     

          وتخرج من جرن المعمودية بمساعدة الكاهن أو احدي          الشماسات. *​* 



*​*
*​*صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:          معمودية شابة أيرلندية على يد          القمص أثناسيوس فهمي جورج، ويُرى في الصورة          كيف ترتدي         تونية بيضاء كما أوضحنا في هذا المقال


*​* ويخرج الكاهن من حجرة المعمودية إلى أن تخلع      التونية أو الرداء الذي نزلت به في      المعمودية، وتجفف نفسها، وتلبس ملابسها الجديدة. وبعد أن تلبس ملابسها يدخل      الكاهن، ليدهناها          بالميرون في الأجزاء الظاهرة من ملابسها مثل رأسها ووجهها ويديها.. ويمنحها     الروح القدس. وإن كان أحد الآباء          الأساقفة حاضراً، يضع يده على رأسها، وينفخ في وجهها، ويقول لها "اقبلي      الروح القدس". *
*                وكما ترين لا يوجد ما يدعو للخجل في كل هذا. *
*                حتى الشباب      أو الرجال الكبار في حال معموديتهم في تلك السن لا ينزلون لجرن المعمودية      عرايا.*​*



ويقول الأنبا إغريغوريوس أسقف البحث العلمي المتنيح في  موسعته اللاهوتية - موسوعة أسرار الكنيسة السبعة - موسوعة اللاهوت العقيدي ،  جـ 3 ، - سر الميرون - تحت عنوان " دهن المعمدين بالميرون في 36 موضعاً ،  صـ 244،243..

*





​*


وقد ورد في كتاب الدسقولية ، الفصل الرابع والثلاثون ، صـ 171 :

*









​*
وكل مرجع تقريبا سيتكلم عن الفرق بين معمودية ورشم الصغار عنها عن معمودية  ورشم الكبار سيتكلم عن هذه الاشياء لانها هى الأشياء الواقعية الحاصلة  فعلاً ، ولكن اريد ان الفت الإنتباه ، ان هذا ايضاً نفس ما يجرى مع الذكر  البالغ حين توجههُ للعماد فلا الذكر ينزل عاري ولا الإنثى تنزل عارية الى  جُرن المعمودية ! ولكن لان المشكك اخلاقه مريضة لانه مسلم فطرح السؤال عن  الإناث فقط ! انها مشكلة ازلية في الإسلام ، الجنس ، !!

فلا اعرف ، لماذا يحاول المسلم بالكذب والتدليس على المسيحيية أن يعيش وسط عالم من الخيالات التي يصنعها هو ويصدقها بنفسه ! فعجبي !


والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه الآن ، من الذي قال أن البالغ سواء كان ذكراً أو أنثى يعمد ويدهن بزيت الميرون كما يحدث تماماً مع الأطفال ؟!


فهل يوجد شهوة لطفل او طفلة لم يتجاوزا الـ 40 يوم او 80 يوم !!!؟ أفيقوا ايها المسلون !




والعجيب  أنهم صاروا يعتبرون ان كلمة الرشم صفحة قبيحة حتى أصبحوا عندما يريدون أن  يشتمون أحداً يقولون له " يا ابن المرشومة " وكأن هذه شتيمة !! فهل حقا  الرشم شتيمة أم كالعادة المسلم لا يفقة أي شيء !؟ طبعاً تعرفون الإجابة !

المسلم يؤمن ان كل ابن آدم قد نخسه الشيطان عند ولادته ( طبعا الا المسيح  وامه ) ولاننا مسيحيين فلا ينطبق علينا هذا الهراء ولكن ما معنى الرشم  والنخس ؟

لنرى ( منقول بتصرف ) :


**رشم (لسان العرب)


رَشَمَ إليه رَشْماً: كتب.
والرَّشْم  خاتم البُر وغيره من الحبوب،  وقيل: وقيل: رَشْمُ كل شيء علامته، رَشَمَهُ  يَرْشُمِهُ رَشْماً، وهو وضع  الخاتم على فراء البُر فيبقى أََثره فيه، وهو  الرَّوْشَمُ، سوادية.  الجوهري: الروشم اللوح الذي يختم به البَيادر، بالسين  والشين جميعاً. قال  أبو تراب: سمعت عَرَّاماً يقول الرَّسْمُ والرَّشْمُ  الأَثَرُ.
ورَسَمَ على كذا ورَشَمَ أي كتب

**http://www.baheth.info/all.jsp?term=الرشم*​*

**نخس (لسان العرب)


نَخَسَ  الدَّابَّةَ وغيرها يَنْخُسُها  ويَنْخَسُها ويَنْخِسُها؛ الأَخيرتان عن  اللحياني، نَخْساً: غَرَزَ جنبها  أَو مؤخّرها بعود أَو نحوه، وهو  النَّخْسُ.
والنَّخَّاسُ  بائع الدواب، سمي بذلك  لنَخْسِه إِياها حتى تَنْشَط، وحِرْفته النِّخاسة  والنَّخاسة، وقد يسمى  بائعُ الرقيق نَخَّاساً، والأَول هو الأصل

**http://www.baheth.info/all.jsp?term=النخس*​* 
*
*واليكم أستكمال الموضوع من هنا : *http://christian-dogma.com/vb/showthread.php?t=68794


الغريب حقاً أنك تجد عنوان الشبهة هو " كيف يتم المرأة  في النصرانية ؟ " ولم يقل احد اصلا ان الرشم هذا يحدث للمرأة ! بل الطفل !  ولا توجد اصلا نصرانية بل مسيحيية !! فأف لهذا الكذب !

*للمناقشة :  مسيحيين ولسنا نصارى !*


 



*فهل يكف المسلم عن إختراع الأكاذيب وتصديقها وتلفيقها لنا ؟!*
*
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة : كيف يتم رشم المرأة في النصرانية ؟ ، كيف يتم رشم المرأة والرجل و الصغير والكبير في المسيحيية ? الإفتراء على المسيحيية*

*مهو دا اللى حصل فعلا لما اتعمدت فى الدير وبعد لما ابونا رشمنى نفخ فى وجهى وقالى اقبل الروح القدس
وكان فى رهبان كتير واقفين حواليا ولا كنت مكسوف ولا حاجة وطقس قمة فى الروحانية والقوة
ايه بقة قلة الادب فى كدا
عالم قليلة الادب صحيح 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة : كيف يتم رشم المرأة في النصرانية ؟ ، كيف يتم رشم المرأة والرجل و الصغير والكبير في المسيحيية ? الإفتراء على المسيحيية*

كالعادة ، لا فهم ! ولا حتى نظام ! ،الموضوع هنا عن ماذا ؟ عن الرشم ! قم بوضع كل ما لديك هنا عن " الرشم " واما عن الباقي مثل موضوع النصارى ، فتقدم وادخل الموضوع المعني بذلك والذي انا وضعت الرابط بداخل اسمه لتدخل فيه وتتكلم هناك لا ان تقوم بخلط المواضيع ونفس الكلام الذي تريده هنا ضعه منظم في اماكنه وتوخى الحذر ! فتكرار الخطأ يعرضك للطرد وانا اريدك ان تستمر في الحوار فكليهما ممتع !

واما عن كلمة نصراني فعند قولها مرة أخرى سيتم طردك غير مأسوف عليك ، فإن كنت تريد الحوار فتقدم كالرجال وان كنت لست منهم فلا تتقدم واكتفي بالمشاهدة


احتفظ بنسخة من كلامك لتعيد ترتيبه وتنظيمه مرة اخرى كل في مسار موضوعه ،

تفضل



ضع ما لديك هنا عن الموضوع " الرشم " 

منتظر المداخلة القادمة لك ..


----------



## khalid (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة : كيف يتم رشم المرأة في النصرانية ؟ ، كيف يتم رشم المرأة والرجل و الصغير والكبير في المسيحيية ? الإفتراء على المسيحيية*



Molka Molkan قال:


> كالعادة ، لا فهم ! ولا حتى نظام ! ،الموضوع هنا عن ماذا ؟ عن الرشم ! قم بوضع كل ما لديك هنا عن " الرشم " واما عن الباقي مثل موضوع النصارى ، فتقدم وادخل الموضوع المعني بذلك والذي انا وضعت الرابط بداخل اسمه لتدخل فيه وتتكلم هناك لا ان تقوم بخلط المواضيع ونفس الكلام الذي تريده هنا ضعه منظم في اماكنه وتوخى الحذر ! فتكرار الخطأ يعرضك للطرد وانا اريدك ان تستمر في الحوار فكليهما ممتع !
> 
> واما عن كلمة نصراني فعند قولها مرة أخرى سيتم طردك غير مأسوف عليك ، فإن كنت تريد الحوار فتقدم كالرجال وان كنت لست منهم فلا تتقدم واكتفي بالمشاهدة
> 
> ...



ياعزيزي ليس أنا من أنقل هذا الموضوع في كل حته وعندما تقال في كل مرة كلمة (نصارى) أسرع واضع الرابط وكأنني أنقل ماعليه قيمة  ، فإن كنت تظن أن المسلمين لم يردوا على ماتفوت به من جهل بسبب عجزهم عن الرد فأنت مخطئ
ولكن ليس كل رد يسمى رد
عموماً أنقل مشاركتي في موضوعك ورد عليها ومن ثم أعلق أنا مرة أخرى 



> واما عن كلمة نصراني فعند قولها مرة  أخرى سيتم طردك غير مأسوف عليك ، فإن كنت تريد الحوار فتقدم كالرجال وان  كنت لست منهم فلا تتقدم واكتفي بالمشاهدة



هل وصل بك الأمر أن تشكك في رجولة من قال كلمة أقرها آباءك ؟!
كيف تعيب علينا الأستشهاد بكلمة أكد صحتها من هم أعلم منك ؟!
فعلاً أنت مسكين 



> سيتم طردك غير مأسوف عليك


هذا أمر طبيعي ياعزيزي بل متوقع بنسبة 100 % وهو مصير معظم من يشارك في هذا القسم من المسلمين ، فلماذا أستغرب من الطرد أو إقفال المواضيع في هذا القسم ؟

لا تنسى أن ترد على آباءك وليس علي


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة : كيف يتم رشم المرأة في النصرانية ؟ ، كيف يتم رشم المرأة والرجل و الصغير والكبير في المسيحيية ? الإفتراء على المسيحيية*



> ماهو الجديد الذي أضفته ؟!



الجديد الذي أضفته أني أكدت أكثر واكثر على مدى تدليس المسلم وجهله وضحكه على اخوته ايضاً ...




> نحن نعلم أن المرأة البالغة تدهن في 36 موضوع من جسمها ،




دليلك ؟ ومن الذي يقوم بالرشم لها !؟



> *أولاً  : نلاحظ  ان الكتاب  هو الدسقولية والدسقولية هى تعاليم الرسل كما هو  معروف وجميع  التلاميذ  والرسل لم يتكلموا العربية فأما اليونانية او  العبرية او  الآرامية او  اللاتينية او او او ولكن لم ينطقوا ابداً  بالعربية فكيف  يحتج لنا الأنبا أغريغوريوس باللغة العربية **بما هو ليس اصله عربي !*



جميل ، لان الموضوع ليس عن معنى كلمة واختلافها من لغة للغة بل بإستشهاد نصي ! واراك تخلط كل الأوراق !



>





> *والمشكلة ان ما بين ايدينا هو  النسخة العربية اي احدى الترجمات العربية للدسقولية  ونريد ان نرجع للأصل  لنتاكد كما فعلنا سابقاً فأين الأصل لها ؟؟؟*



كالعادة خطأ أخر ، فنرجع الى كلامي ونرى عن ماذا كنت اتكلم وعن ماذا تتكلم :



> *أولاً : نلاحظ  ان الكتاب  هو الدسقولية والدسقولية هى تعاليم الرسل كما هو معروف وجميع  التلاميذ  والرسل لم يتكلموا العربية فأما اليونانية او العبرية او  الآرامية او  اللاتينية او او او ولكن لم ينطقوا ابداً بالعربية فكيف   يحتج لنا المعترض باللغة العربية بما هو ليس اصله عربي ! ، لتوضيح الفكرة   ،  عندما حدث قصور في الفهم لدي بعض المسلمين اتجهنا الى الأصول  اليونانية  والمراجع والمعاجم والقواميس والتفاسير اللغوية التي تشرح  الكلمة وبل  والآرامية واجمعوا اجماع مطلق انه تعني ناصريين نسبه الى  الناصرة بلد  المسيح له كل المجد والآن نفس المشكلة هى الموجودة وهى ان ما  بين ايدينا هو  النسخة العربية اي احدى الترجمات العربية للدسقولية ونريد  ان نرجع للأصل  لنتاكد كما فعلنا سابقاً فأين الأصل لها ؟؟؟*



فأنا اتحدث عن معنى الكلمة ، فهل أنت تتحدث عن معنى الكلمة ؟!




> فربما ياعزيزي مكتوب بالأصل اليوناني أن من يرشمها هو الكاهن ولكن بحكم توغل الثقافة الإسلامية بمصطلحاتها ترجمت إلى شماسة بدلاً من كاهن  !





لا مكان في هذا الموضوع لربما لان الخلاف ليس عن أصل لغوي للفظة اصلا بل عن استشهاد نصي !

فهل لديك اصل لغوي لكلمة كاهن تم ترجمته الى شماسة في الدسقولية اصلا؟؟!



> * ثالثاً : اشار المترجم نفسه الى الأختلافات   الموجودة بين النسخ العربية التى اعتمد عليها نتيجة عدم دقة الترجمة عن   الأصول في لغتها الأصلية فكيف يحتج بعد كل هذا المعترض المسلم على كلمة حين   اثبتنا انه تعني ناصريين وليس نصارى   ترك كلامنا وقال ايضاً نصارى نصارى   نصارى ؟*



هذا الكلام يدينك ، وايضا ما علاقته بالموضوع اصلا !!




> م لو سلمنا لك بصحة الترجمة في الدسقولية (وعليه صحة ترجمة نصارى ! )





هذا خطأ فاحش ! اذ انك لم تتكلم هنا عن دقة ترجمة اصلا لانه لا يوجد مشكلة في الترجمة هنا ، على عكس الموضوع الآخر فالخلاف بين " ناصريين " و " نصارى " فما علاقة الترجمة في هذا الموضوع اصلا !؟


وطبعا منتظرك تثبت هناك كلمة نصارى !!





> فهل من الأدب أن ترشم المرأة امرأة أخرى في المواضع الداخلية ؟!





نعم ، فكل شيء طاهر للطاهرين !




> على العموم لن أتكلم في هذا الموضوع





امال داخل تتكلم في الموضوع ده عن اية ؟!
امرك عجيب !




> وصل بك الأمر أن تتهم كتاب الدسقولية والذي ناقضت نفسك واستشهدت منه الآن بل استشهد به الأنبا أغريغوريوس بنسخته العربية بالكذب !!




عجبا لهذا الفهم السقيم ( كالعادة ) والمتعمد ، فالذي كذب هو أنتم ! فمن قال ان المرأة ترشم كما يرشم الطفل ! بل من قال أصلاً ان البالغ سواء رجل او امرأة يرشموا كما للطفل !؟

واما عن اللفظة فهذا انا اثبته لك ولكن اين ؟ عندما تكون متحضر ولا تشتت الموضوع 

باقي الكلام أنقله الى هناك حرفا حرفا واعدك انك ستكون مستمتعاً جدا هناك ..


سننتظرك ايها البطل الهمام هناك ليكون الحوار منظماً ليرى الجميع ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة : كيف يتم رشم المرأة في النصرانية ؟ ، كيف يتم رشم المرأة والرجل و الصغير والكبير في المسيحيية ? الإفتراء على المسيحيية*



> عموماً أنقل مشاركتي في موضوعك ورد عليها ومن ثم أعلق أنا مرة أخرى



تفضل انت بالنقل ... فأنت المدعي ...

نكمل مع تدليس الزميل في الحوار ..



> هل وصل بك الأمر أن تشكك في رجولة من قال كلمة أقرها آباءك ؟!




هل انا تكلمت عن رجولة من يضع الكلمة ام تكلمت عن رجولة من يتولى الحوار ؟ لنرى :



> واما عن كلمة نصراني فعند  قولها مرة  أخرى سيتم طردك غير مأسوف عليك ، فإن كنت تريد الحوار فتقدم  كالرجال وان  كنت لست منهم فلا تتقدم واكتفي بالمشاهدة



فلا تدلس ..



> كيف تعيب علينا الأستشهاد بكلمة أكد صحتها من هم أعلم منك ؟!



هذا بسيط وسهل جدا ولكن يعوزك ان تدخل الى الموضوع فهل ستدخل ام لا ؟!



> فعلاً أنت مسكين



نعم انا مسكين الى الرب يسوع المسيح .... وانتم مساكين الى الشيطان و " اكبر " ..



> هذا أمر طبيعي ياعزيزي بل متوقع بنسبة 100 % وهو مصير معظم  من يشارك في هذا القسم من المسلمين ، فلماذا أستغرب من الطرد أو إقفال  المواضيع في هذا القسم ؟



فعلا ، الإستغراب ليس من كونك سيتم طردك بل في كون المسلمين على مر تاريخ المنتدى يدخلون بغير نظام ( كما فعلت ) ويدلسون ( كما فعلت وتفعل ) ويخلطون الأوراق كلها  ( كما فعلت ولن تفعل ) ويشتتوا الموضوع ( كما فعلت ) فالإستغراب يكون انه بالغرم من طرد المسلمين لكل هذه الأخطاء لا تجدهم يتعلمون منها ويصلحون من انفسهم ! ونطلب منهم النظام ولا يستجيبوا !

فماذا نفعل ؟
نحن قوم تعودنا على النظام وانتم على عدمه ! 


فتقدم وضع لنا كل اعتراضاتك على موضوع " الرشم " هنا نقطة نقطة حتى يتثنى لنا مناقشتها كلها


وتفضل واذهب الى هناك وضع كل اعراضاتك نقطة نقطة ليتثنى لنا مناقشتها ايضا !

فهل تخشى النظام ؟!


استعن بكل شيء وتعالى بنظام !

سأنتظرك ..

سأبدأ انا هناك بسأل لك لتتعلم النظام ...


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة : كيف يتم رشم المرأة في النصرانية ؟ ، كيف يتم رشم المرأة والرجل و الصغير والكبير في المسيحيية ? الإفتراء على المسيحيية*




khalid قال:


> ياعزيزي ليس أنا من أنقل هذا الموضوع في كل حته وعندما تقال في كل مرة كلمة (نصارى) أسرع واضع الرابط وكأنني أنقل ماعليه قيمة  ، فإن كنت تظن أن المسلمين لم يردوا على ماتفوت به من جهل بسبب عجزهم عن الرد فأنت مخطئ
> ولكن ليس كل رد يسمى رد
> عموماً أنقل مشاركتي في موضوعك ورد عليها ومن ثم أعلق أنا مرة أخرى
> 
> ...




*مشاركه تدل علي العجز و الخجل... هههههههههههه​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة : كيف يتم رشم المرأة في النصرانية ؟ ، كيف يتم رشم المرأة والرجل و الصغير والكبير في المسيحيية ? الإفتراء على المسيحيية*

وضعنا مشاركة للأستاذ خالد ونتمنى زيارة الموضوع هناك طالما يريد ان يتكلم في موضوع نصارى او ناصريين *هنا*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة : كيف يتم رشم المرأة في النصرانية ؟ ، كيف يتم رشم المرأة والرجل و الصغير والكبير في المسيحيية ? الإفتراء على المسيحيية*



+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *مشاركه تدل علي العجز و الخجل... هههههههههههه​*




سنقوم بتنظيم الحوار لان الأخ خالد معه ادلة قوية سيقدمها ويثبت لنا أننا نصارى ..


----------



## emad62 (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة : كيف يتم رشم المرأة في النصرانية ؟ ، كيف يتم رشم المرأة والرجل و الصغير والكبير في المسيحيية ? الإفتراء على المسيحيية*

*اخى مولكا *
*المسيح يبارك حياتك*
*شكرا لك لانك توضح جمال كنستنا *
*وايضا تفضح الكاذبين*
*اولاد عيشه*​


----------



## Critic (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة : كيف يتم رشم المرأة في النصرانية ؟ ، كيف يتم رشم المرأة والرجل و الصغير والكبير في المسيحيية ? الإفتراء على المسيحيية*

*رحماك يا الهى !*
*الدين الذى يستمد قوته من الهجوم على الاخرين و تلفيق الكذب لهم هو دين ضعيف غير قادر على الصمود*
*شكرا على الموضوع و كشف الاكاذيب*


----------



## Rosetta (24 فبراير 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة : كيف يتم رشم المرأة في النصرانية ؟ ، كيف يتم رشم المرأة والرجل و الصغير والكبير في المسيحيية ? الإفتراء على المسيحيية*

*المشكلة انه المسلمين الكرام - ربنا يسامحهم - وصلت معاهم انهم يركبوا صورة لبابا الفاتيكان في وضع اخجل من ذكره و قد رأيت هذه الصورة بجانب هذه الشبهة السفيهة التي يتفاخر بها المسلمون و كأنها عار على المسيحية 
المشكلة انهم اخترعوا عار من لاشيء بل من وهم كذاب و ما هو الا عار عليهم فقد كشفت نواياهم الخبيثة 

مش هقول غير ربنا يهدي اصحاب العقول المغيبة عن الحق و الحقيقة 
شكراااااا يا مولكا على الانجاز الرائع 
اتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم لنسف هذه الشبهات الشيطانية و اصحابها معها 

سلام المسيح مع الجميع ​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة : كيف يتم رشم المرأة في النصرانية ؟ ، كيف يتم رشم المرأة والرجل و الصغير والكبير في المسيحيية ? الإفتراء على المسيحيية*

على العموم نحن سننتظر الأخ الغالي ، خالد فهو سيعلمنا ما يحدث في كنائسنا !


تعرفون كيف يرد على هذه الشبهة ؟! بالذهاب الى الكنيسة ورؤية اي احد كبير يتعمد !! فقط !


----------



## The Antiochian (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة : كيف يتم رشم المرأة في النصرانية ؟ ، كيف يتم رشم المرأة والرجل و الصغير والكبير في المسيحيية ? الإفتراء على المسيحيية*

*وكيف تتحدث عن عشق الأطفال "البيدوفيليا" إذا كان محمد نفسه مصابا ً به !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*فتزوج ابنة السادسة وصار يدلك قضيبه بأفخاذها حتى بلغت التاسعة فصار ينكحها هذا المقرف قليل الأخلاق والإنسانية .*
*وهو من مص شفاه الحسين وقبل زبيبته .*

*لذلك أنت آخر من يتكلم في ذلك*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 يونيو 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة : كيف يتم رشم المرأة في النصرانية ؟ ، كيف يتم رشم المرأة والرجل و الصغير والكبير في المسيحيية ? الإفتراء على المسيحيية*

*عدنا  من جديد مع رد ممتع جداً ، كُنا قد تكلمنا عن الأكذوبة التي صنعها  المسلمون ونسبها إلينا بل وصدقها بل واصبح يعتبرها مسبة لنا ! وهذه  الأكذوبة مفادها أن المراة البالغة عندما تأتي ليتم تعميدها ثم دهانها بزيت  الميرون المقدس تكون عارية تماما ، كما يحدث مع الأطفال الصغار ( 40 او 80  يوم )  ويقوم الكاهن بنفس ما يقوم به مع الطفل تماما ، وقد رددنا على هذا  الهراء ردا مختصرا ولكنه كان صائباً جدا حيث أنني لا اعتبر ان هذه تعتبر  مما يطلق عليه " شبهات " بل مجرد كذبة يتم نفيها ببعض الكلمات البسيطة ،  وقلنا ان الموضوع كله لا يحتاج إلى كتابة في منتديات وغيرها من أماكن  ردودنا ، بكل كل ما يحتاجه هذا الموضوع هو أن يقوم أي مسلم بالدخول إلى اي  كنيسة ويرى كيف يُعمد الرجل والمرأة البالغان ويحكم بنفسه ! ، فماذا نفعل  اكثر من ذلك !

المهم ، وبعد أن رددنا على هذا الموضوع وانتهى نهاية تامة ، خرج علينا  أحدهم بكتابة مشاركة هى بحق إعجازية ، تحتوي على كل مظاهر الضعف كما سنرى  الآن فقلنا " ولِما لا ؟! " فليأخذ نصيبه كما أخذه كل مَن سبقه ، وها نحن  اليوم نرد على " اللارد " لنعلمه دروساً مجانية في المسيحيية في منتدى  الكنيسة العربية  ..

**وسنبدأ  بالتعليق على ما كتبه بنفسه لتروا بأم اعينكم ما هو المستوى الذي وصل إليه  الأحباء المسلمين في المناقشة العلمية والصدق التام _ أكرر _ الصدق التام  !! ، في الطرح فتابعونا واحكموا بأنفسكم ..

*


> تعودنا من اتباع النصرانية



*هذه  أول كذبة في الموضوع فلا هو تعوّد ولا هو رأى اتباع النصرانية ، فالنصرانية  قد أنتهت وولت قبل أن يولد هو ، ومن لديه اعتراض على شيء فليدخل هنا : مسيحيين ولسنا نصارى !

*


> نجد التدليس والجهل المعتاد



*صراحة  ، هذه ثاني كذبة صريحة ، فالمسيحي لا يعلم الكذب والتدليس على عكس اُناس  محلل لهم الكذب في ثلاث من بينهم الحرب والذي يدخل تحتها أي تفسير للحرب،  فهناك حرب علمية ، وحرب مناقشة وهكذا .. ، هذا بالإضافة الى المعاريض والتي  هى كذب صريح يخل منه القاصي والداني والتي مفادها بمثال أنه لو سأل أحد  المسلمين ومعه سلاح أحد المسيحيين مثلا وقال له " هل أنت مسلم ؟ " فرد عليه  المسيحي وقال له " نعم " وكان هو مسيحي وغير مسلم ولكنه مسلم حسب كلام  رسول الإسلام بأن المسلم من سلم الناس من لسانه ، فأنه ليس بكاذب لانه  بالفعل " مسلم " بغض النظر عن وجهة نظر المسلم للمسلم وقصد المسيحي ، أي  بمعنى ادق ، أي جملة يمكن أن تدل على معنى ويقصد بها معنى أخر فهذا ليس كذب  ، فهذا محلل في الإسلام ولتسمعوا الحلقة الرائعة للأخ رشيد عن موضوع " **الكذب في الإسلام**" : *http://islamexplained.com/UVG/UVG_vi...72/186---.aspx

*وما أروع الكتاب المقدس الذي قال : *

*
 Eph 4:25  لذلك اطرحوا عنكم الكذب وتكلموا بالصدق كل واحد مع قريبه، لأننا بعضنا أعضاء البعض. 

Col 3:9  لا تكذبوا بعضكم على بعض، اذ خلعتم الإنسان العتيق مع اعماله، 

Rev 21:8  وأما الخائفون وغير المؤمنين والرجسون والقاتلون والزناة والسحرة وعبدة الأوثان وجميع الكذبة فنصيبهم في البحيرة المتقدة بنار وكبريت، الذي هو الموت الثاني». 
*

*واما  القرأن فيقول : يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَسْأَلُوا عَنْ  أَشْيَاءَ إِنْ تُبْدَ لَكُمْ تَسُؤْكُمْ وَإِنْ تَسْأَلُوا عَنْهَا حِينَ  يُنَزَّلُ الْقُرْآنُ تُبْدَ لَكُمْ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهَا وَاللَّهُ  غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ (101) المائدة*


*
وأما عن الجهل ، فلن اتكلم بل سأعرض ماذا يقول القرآن وماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس ، 


يقول الكتاب المقدس : 

Joh 5:39  فتشوا الكتب لأنكم تظنون أن لكم فيها حياة أبدية. وهي التي تشهد لي. 
*
*واما   القرأن فيقول : يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَسْأَلُوا عَنْ   أَشْيَاءَ إِنْ تُبْدَ لَكُمْ تَسُؤْكُمْ وَإِنْ تَسْأَلُوا عَنْهَا حِينَ   يُنَزَّلُ الْقُرْآنُ تُبْدَ لَكُمْ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهَا وَاللَّهُ   غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ (101) المائدة

*


> للرد على شبهة رشم المرأة في النصرانية والتعميد



*وهذه  الكذبة الثالثة ، حيث أن كل مسيحي تقريبا عندما يقرأ كلامهم في هذه  المواضيع ربما يصاب بصدمة قلبية من كثرة الضحك على طارح الموضوع ، فتقريبا  كل مسيحي قد رأى باُم عينه التعميد والرشم بزيت الميرون المقدس ، بالإضافة  الى انه رأى مواضيعكم الهزيلة التي لا دليل فيها بل أنكم تتخبطون بين طريقة  تعميد الكبار والصغار ولا تميزون بينهم وتنقلون الكلام ولا تفهمونه ولا  حتى تقرأونه بتركيز  ، فهذه ليست شبهة بل أطروفة إسلامية نرد عليها في  أوقات فراغنا فقط ..

*


> وقبل ان نحلل الموضوع ونرد  عليه نريد ان نريكم مزيد من صور النفاق كما  وضحها حبيبنا الغائب الحاضر  abc في موضوعه الساحق هل انتهي سرجون في قمران ،  الرد على نبي في ارض  العرب



*وهذا  كوميديا ، ومن عدة جوانب ، فالنفاق يكون عندما اخفي ما أؤمن به فيكم ،  ولكني احبكم بالطبع ولكني لابد أن اقول فيكم الحقيقة كاملة ولا أكذب ، فأما  عن اني احبكم ففعلا هذا صحيح ، واما عن مستواكم العلمي فهو معدوم واقل من  الصفر والغالبية العظمى منكم كذبة ومدلسين ، فلا تعارض بين هذا وذاك ، لان  الأول هو شيء من تجاهي انا وهو أني احبكم فعلاً والثاني من جانبكم انتم وهو  مستواكم العلمي والأخلاقي ، فهل تريدني أن اكذب واقول انكم ذو علم او في  غالبكم لكم اخلاق في الحوار ؟! لن اكذب عزيزي !

واما عن موضوع " وحي من جهة بلاد العرب ، سرجون ، في مدة سنة كسنة الاجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار ، هل هى نبوة عن نبي المسلمين ؟ " **فهو  بالفعل ساحق تماماً ، حيث أنه تم القضاء على محاولتكم اليائسة البائسة فيه  بكل الصور والطرق وانتهت الشبهة إنتهاء تام الى ان تقوم الساعة ، حيث تم  تفنيدها نصياً وجغرافياً وتاريخياً وتفسيرياً ، إسلامياً ، مسيحياً ... إلخ  ، ولا يوجد لكم ولو نصف رد فيها، فحظ أوفر ، فأنا قلت لكم عدد المراجع  التي لدي تجعلني اثبت ما اريد !! ولكنكم تصممون على الإثبات العملي فكان  لكم ..

*


> يقول المنافقين الذين يقولون على انفسهم *انهم محبة*



*يعني اية " انهم محبة " ؟! مش فاهم وجهة نظر سعادتك ! أتقصد اننا نتعامل بالمحبة ؟!

*


> إقتباس:ولكن لان المشكك اخلاقه مريضة لانه مسلم





> *في البداية نعود لكلامي كاملاً بدون البتر ( كالمعتاد منكم ) :*



* وكل  مرجع تقريبا سيتكلم عن الفرق بين معمودية ورشم الصغار عنها عن معمودية    ورشم الكبار سيتكلم عن هذه الاشياء لانها هى الأشياء الواقعية الحاصلة    فعلاً ، ولكن اريد ان الفت الإنتباه ، ان هذا ايضاً نفس ما يجرى مع الذكر   البالغ حين توجههُ للعماد فلا الذكر ينزل عاري ولا الإنثى تنزل عارية الى   جُرن المعمودية ! ولكن لان المشكك اخلاقه مريضة لانه مسلم فطرح السؤال عن   الإناث فقط ! انها مشكلة ازلية في الإسلام ، الجنس ، !!* 



> *فهل  ما قلته خطأ ؟ بالطبع لا لأن بالفعل المسلم لو كان يعترض على الطقس نفسه  فكان سيعترض على الطقس نفسه على الجنسين ( الذكر والإنثى ) البالغين وليس  فقط على الأنثى ، ولكنه لما يدور في نفسه نتيجة الكبت تحدث عن الأنثى ولم  يذكر الذكر وقد نفينا هذا الكلام للجنسين وليس للمرأة فقط لاننا نوضح الطقس  نفسه وليس الطقس مع المرأة فقط كما تفعلون في مشكلتكم الأزلية " المرأة "  فما الذي يضايقك في هذا ؟
> 
> 
> هل رأيت عنوانا يقول " كيف يتم رشم الذكر في النصرانية ؟ " !!؟*



 إقتباس:لماذا يحاول المسلم بالكذب والتدليس على المسيحيية  



> *كالعادة نعود لكلامي بدون بتر لنرى كيف يقتص المسلم الكلام ،،*





> * فلا اعرف ، لماذا يحاول المسلم بالكذب والتدليس على المسيحيية أن يعيش وسط عالم من الخيالات التي يصنعها هو ويصدقها بنفسه ! فعجبي !*





> *فهل أنا اخطأت عندما قلت : **أن يعيش وسط عالم من الخيالات التي يصنعها هو ويصدقها بنفسه؟
> 
> فهو فعلا من صنع هذه الكذبة كما كشفناها وسنكشف كل الأكاذيب فما الخطأ في كلامي ؟
> 
> الغريب انه بعد هذا يقول علىّ : *





> فهذه هي اخلاق القذارة ولا عجب



*وعجبي !

ندخل على جزء كوميدي ممزوج بقلة أدب وسامحوني سأعرض كلامه كما هو لنريكم ما هو المستوى الذي وصلوا إليه.

*


> خلا رد هذا النصراني من اي كلمة من كلام اباء النصارى الأولين والكنيسة الاولى واكتفى بذكر كلام لنظير جيد او ما يسمى بشنودة





> *وهذه  مدعاة للضحك ولكن لنؤجله لكي لا نضحك من الآن فسنضحك كثيراُ فيما بعد ،  يقول ان كلامي قد خلا من كلام الآباء الأولين ! ولا اعلم هل هو يرد على  موضوع أخر أم ماذا ، او هل قرأ الموضوع الذي يرد عليه أصلاً ؟ فإني في هذا  الموضوع والذي من المفترض أنه يرد عليه بعد أن قرأه قد ذكرت كلام الدسقولية  والتي هى أقوال الآباء الرسل !! ، هل قرأتم ؟ الرسل ! ، رسل المسيح !! ،  أي اقدم فترة في المسيحية كاملةٍ وآباء الآباء ، الرسل الأطهار ، ثم يقول  لي اني لم آتي بكلام الآباء !! فماذا اقول لمثل هذه العقول ؟!! أذكر له  الدسقولية فيقول اني لم اذكر كلام الآباء !! أشعر انه لا يعرف اصلا من هم  الرُسل !! فهل رأيتم مثل المستويات التي نتحاور معها ؟!!
> 
> اُذكّره بكلام الدسقولية مرة أخرى لعله يذهب ويقرأ ويعرف ما هى الدسقولية ..*
> 
> ...





> اغفال تاريخ التعميد عبر العصور وانا اتحدى لو كان يعرف عنه شيء





> *لم  اغفل شيء ، لاني اصلا لم ارد على موضوع له قيمة !! كل الموضوع كان عبارة عن  كذبة منكم وقمت بالرد على قدر الموضوع فقط وكشفتكم والدليل انك لم تجرؤ أن  ترد حرف واحد من كلامي بل خرجت تماماً عن المسحة بزيت الميرون المقدس  وتكلمت في المعمودية فقط ، وايضاً اتيت بالعجائب ودلست - كما سأريك بعينيك -  فسوف نرى فيما بعد ما مقدار علمك أمام علم احد ابناء الله ، فهل أنت تقول  لي " انك تتحداني ؟ " ، هل فكرت في كلمة كهذه ؟ هل تعتبر اني طالما لم  اتكلم في نقطة اني لا اعرفها !! سحقاً لهذا الفكر !! ، تتحداني انا !! ،  انا اشفق عليك و استعجب من الزمن الذي يأتي فيه مسلم لا يعلم اي شيء في  دينه ولو سألته اي سؤال في دينه لن يجب ويتكلم مع مسيحي وفي ماذا ؟! في  الطقس !!! الذي لابد ان تكون عايشته طوال عمرك ورأيته !! وتقول لي انك  تتحداني !! عجبت لك يا زمن الذي يجعل أي شخص يقول " اتحدى " !! زن كلماتك  قبل ان تتفوه بها ..*





> استخدام كتاب الدسقولية كمرجع اساسي في الرد على هذا السؤال



*يا  مصيبة !! ، يعني انت عارف الكتاب ومش عارف انه للرسل ؟!! ومش عارف ان الرسل  دول ، اقدم فترة مبكرة في المسيحيية ؟!! تحتاج الى كورس في المسيحييات  بشكل عام ..

*


> ونوجه له ولغيره سؤال : هل المسلم هو من قال ان التعميد للنساء يتم للمرأة عارية ؟



*من تكلم أصلا في هذا الموضوع !!؟

السؤال الصحيح يكون هكذا لكي يكون له علاقة بالموضوع 

**هل  المسلم هو من قال ان التعميد للنساء الكبيرات والرشم بزيت الميرون المقدس  يتم للمرأة عارية تماما أمام الكاهن ( أو الأسقف ) ويفعل معها ما يفعله مع  الأطفال ( 40 يوم ) ؟
والإجابة على هذا السؤال هى : نعم ، هم من قالوا ..

*


> وهل نزول المرأة عارية لجرن المعمودية افتراء على المسيحية ؟


*نعم ...

*


> نبدا الان بهذا الموقع النصراني the-goldenrule الذي صدر مقالته بهذا العنوان



*أنت  مطالب الآن بأن تشرح للجميع ما هو هذا الموقع وما هو محتواه وما هو توجهه  وما علاقته بالمسيحيية ، البينة على من ادعى ، سننتظرك ..*


*نبدأ من الآن أعزائي مباراة فكرية لنرى كيف يُدلّس المسلم ..*


*بداية ، سوف نرد على ما جاء به حتى قبل ان يأتي هو بتعريف الموقع هذا عن نفسه كما أدعى انه موقع نصراني !!

*


> ومعنى الكلام لماذا اليوم لا يوجد لدينا تعميد بطريقة العراء كما كان في الكنيسة الاولى ؟





> *من  الذي قال أننا لا يوجد لدينا الآن " تعميد بطريقة العراء " ؟ الأطفال ( بين  40 - 80 يوم ) يعمدون وهم عراة !! فمن اين اتيت بهذا الكلام !!؟
> 
> ستقول انه يتكلم عن النساء البالغات ، فسأقول لك ، استخرج انه هنا يتكلم عن تعميد النساء وهن عرايا !!*





> فكان التعميد يتم عن طريق التعرية تماما تماما اي ملط في اوقات الكنيسة الاولى



*" ملط  " هذه هى الحالة التي فيها نُخسَ كل مسلم بحسب نص الحديث ولكن بعيدا عن  النخس ، فسنسألك من اين اتيت بهذا الإفتراء !!؟ الذي اقتبسته لم يقل هذا  الكلام الفارغ الذي قلته انت !! فمن اين اتيت به !! أتحاول ان تدلس على  القاريء المسلم بترجمة جملة وكتابة ما تريده تحتها !!! أهذا هو مستواكم !؟  هذا لو تقصد أنه كان يحدث هذا للبالغات والبالغين ..

أما لو تقصد الكلام عن " الأطفال " فأقول لك ، نعم وإلى اليوم يُعَمدون عراة ! فما مشكلتك في هذا !!!؟*


*ونبدأ في إقتباس النص الإنجليزي كما نقله وبعدها ننقل ترجمته - الأمينة جدا - !*



> 3Then they shall take off all their clothes​
> وهي اول فقرة في الخاصة بطقس التعميد ومعناها ان يخلع المتعمد سواء كان راجل او امراة او طفل بخلع جميع ملابسه اي يكون عريان ملط



*والمطلوب الآن هو إستخراج الجملة " سواء كان راجل او امراة " من النص الإنجليزي ..

أرأيتم مدى الأمانة العلمية التي يتمتع بها المسلم في الأبحاث العلمية الكاديمية !؟
هل رأيتم مدى العلم ! هل رأيتم التدليس في الترجمة !!! هل هذا يعرف  الإنجليزية !! كيف استخرج من هذه الكلمات الإنجليزية هذه الكلمات العربية  !!! عجبي !*




> 5After this, the men will be baptized. Finally, the women, after they  have unbound their hair, and removed their jewelry. No one shall take  any foreign object with themselves down into the water​ وهذه الفقرة خاصة بالنساء ويقول  ان تبدا النساء بعد الرجال في الترتيب مع  ان يقوموا بفك شعورهم وان تخلع  ما تبقى من مجوهرات او اي شيء اجنبى عن  نفسها حتى تنزل جرن المعمودية ملط  متجردة من اي شيء .





> *الجملة تقول " unbound their hair " أي يحلون شعرهن و " removed their jewelry " أي ينزعون جواهرهن و "  any foreign object  " أي ، أي شيء غريب عنها ، فهل تجدون انه قال انها تنزل عارية !!؟ هل  تجدون أنه قال انزلي بدون ملابس !!؟ من اين اتى هذا المعترض بـ " حتى تنزل جرن المعمودية ملط " ؟  *





> 11Then, after these things,  the  bishop passes each of them on nude to the elder who stands at the  water.  They shall stand in the water naked. A deacon, likewise, will go  down  with them into the water
> وهذه الفقرة فضيحة ومعناها ان الكاهن يقوم بالمرور على النساء او الرجالة   وهم عرايا واقفين على حافة جرن الماء ويتم المرور تبعا للاقدم ، تمهيدا   للنزول مع النساء العرايا لحمام السباحة او جرن المعمودية وهم   مللللللللللللللللط



*
بالفعل عزيزي ، هذه الفقرة فضيحة وسوف تعرف اليوم معنى كلمة فضيحة عندنا  تعرف ماذا يعني ان تتكلم فيما لا تعرف ولا حتى ابجدياته وتظل تفتي في شيء  لا تعرف فيه ولا قبل ابجدياته !!


نعود ونسأل السؤال المعهود لنا وهو ، من أين أتى هذا المدعي بجملة "** النساء او الرجالة " و " مع النساء العرايا  " و " وهم  مللللللللللللللللط** " ؟

استخرجوا لنا هذه من الجملة التي يقتبسها ويترجمها **بكلمات ليست فيها !! فعجبي على مثل هذه الترجمات !*


*وبالطبع لن اعلق على ترجمته لكلمة " bishop " بـ " كاهن "..

*


> هذه فضيحة كبرى ومن كلام هيبوليتوس الذي قال ان المرأة تنزل للجرن عريانة ملط




*وانا أطلبه بإثبات كلامه أن كلام هيبوليتوس فيه " المرأة تنزل للجرن عريانة ملط " وإلا فسيظل كاذب للمرة الـ... ، فهو يدلس على القديسيين ولما لا وقد تم الرد على شبهته تماما ولم يبقى له إلا لفظ الأنفاس الأخيرة فيها ..

*


> وهذا هو تقليد الاباء الاولين وليست الكنيسة التي تقوم بمخالفة الاباء الاولين



:99:*أي كلام في أي كلام ، الكلام ما عليه جمرك !

سنرى هل الكنيسة تنفذ الطقس القديم أم لا قريباً فإستعد لما ستراه ....*



> ونستكمل العناصر التاريخية



*ld: الجملة دي من أكثر الجمل اللي ضحتني في ردك ! هو انت اصلا بتذكر حاجة ليها علاقة بالتاريخ !! أتعلم تترجم صح ونبقى نشوف الموضوع ده بعدين ..*:w00t:





> “Fundamentalist Christians and the Southern Baptists may object to us,   but I will meet with them anytime to talk about both Natura and  nudity,”  Martin said on January 23. “It’s funny that some Southern  Baptists  oppose us, because for about the first 500 years after the death of  Christ, mass baptisms were done nude.”



*طبعا  أنا هاستنى منك تعريف الموقع ده للقاريء عشان يشوف انت بتنقل من مين كحجة  علينا وبالتحديد الكلمات " the golden rule " ، هاسيبك انت تدور بنفسك  وتخرج لينا بالجواب الشافي عن الكلمات اللي بين علامة التنصيص دي ، وطبعا  هاعمل نفسي مش واخد بالي من الكلام الملون بالاحمر ده خالص وهاعتبر انك  مابتعرف تترجمه وعشان كدة ماترجمتش الجملة دي ، يعني بالبلدي هاستّر على  الكلام اللي هنا ، بس برضو السؤال الأزلي ليك ، فين هنا قال ان الكلام ده  بيحصل للرجال والنساء البالغين ؟!!!*​


*وانظروا ماذا قال :

*


> Newsweek, which picked up  the story in its January 26 issue, quoted  Martin as also claiming that  “early Christians were nudists. Christ was nude when he washed apostles’ feet. Peter rode nude in his boat



*وصدقوني  ، بدأت اشعر انه لا يعرف اي شيء في الإنجليزية ! بل حتى لو يعرف فهو لا  يقرأ ما يكتبه وكأنه يكتب حروفاً لا يعرف قراءتها !! فالجملة المظللة  بالأحمر ما معناها " المسيح كان عارياً عندما غسل أرجل الرسل ، بطرس ركب  ركب قاربه عارياً " ومن المعروف قصة غسل المسيح له كل المجد لأرجل التلاميذ  حيث جاء في الكتاب المقدس :

Joh 13:4  قام عن العشاء وخلع ثيابه وأخذ منشفة واتزر بها 
Joh 13:5  ثم صب ماء في مغسل وابتدأ يغسل أرجل التلاميذ ويمسحها بالمنشفة التي كان متزرا بها. 
* 

*فمعروف  لكل ذي علم أن كلمة " خلع ثيابه " هنا لا تعني أنه كان عارياً تماماً بل  يقصد بها انه خلع بعض اجزاء الملابس ، فهنا هذا المدعي ينسف بحثه بنفسه  بهذه الجملة ، فإن كانت كلمة " عري " لا تعني العري المطلق بل خلع بعض  الثياب فأين الشبهة ؟!! ، بالطبع قد وضحنا نحن الصورة الحقيقية في الجزء  الأول من ردنا حيث قلنا :*

*
 **         وصلنا (لقداسة البابا) سؤال طويل من سيدة كبيرة السن، ملخصه خجلها  من        عمادها وهي كبيرة.. ونتيجة لذلك تطلب آية أو دليلاً من الكتاب  يثبت  أن  العماد      يكون بالتغطيس

    أيضاً قامت بعض المواقع و المنتديات الغير مسيحية بتناول مقالاً وضعناه في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت حول          طقس سر المعمودية، وأماكن رشومات زيت الميرون    في الجسم، ووضعوا عناوين مثل      "كيف يتم رشم المرأة النصرانية"   وغيره..   وهذا توضيح      لهم من العقيدة المسيحية حول معمودية الكبار..


* *الإجابة:

   أحب      أن أطمئنك أننا حينما نعمد امرأة كبيرة، لا تنزل إلى          جرن المعمودية عارية تماماً كالأطفال.      

فالمسيحية لا تخدش حياء إنسان قط، فما بالك بامرأة تمارس أقدس طقس كنسي في      حياتها.

          إنما تجحد الشيطان، ثم تتلو      الإيمان إقرار الإيمان، وهي لابسة كل ملابسها..             ثم نتركها في حجرة المعمودية      ونخرج. وحينئذ تخلع ملابسها، وتلبس          تونية أو رداء أبيض، وتجلس على كرسي إلى جوار المعمودية. ثم يدخل          الكاهن، فتصعد من على الكرسي، وتهبط في جرن المعمودية ويعمدها الكاهن بأن      يغطسها في الماء ثلاث مرات باسم الثالوث.     

          وتخرج من جرن المعمودية بمساعدة الكاهن أو احدي          الشماسات. *​* 



*​*
*​*صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:          معمودية شابة أيرلندية على يد          القمص أثناسيوس فهمي جورج، ويُرى في الصورة          كيف ترتدي         تونية بيضاء كما أوضحنا في هذا المقال


*​* ويخرج الكاهن من حجرة المعمودية إلى أن تخلع      التونية أو الرداء الذي نزلت به في      المعمودية، وتجفف نفسها، وتلبس ملابسها الجديدة. وبعد أن تلبس ملابسها يدخل      الكاهن، ليدهناها          بالميرون في الأجزاء الظاهرة من ملابسها مثل رأسها ووجهها ويديها.. ويمنحها     الروح القدس. وإن كان أحد الآباء          الأساقفة حاضراً، يضع يده على رأسها، وينفخ في وجهها، ويقول لها "اقبلي      الروح القدس". *
*                وكما ترين لا يوجد ما يدعو للخجل في كل هذا. *
*                حتى الشباب      أو الرجال الكبار في حال معموديتهم في تلك السن لا ينزلون لجرن المعمودية      عرايا.





فمتى يقرأ المسلم ؟!


ثم يعود ويقول عن مَن في الفيديو أنه " قسيس " ولم يُعليهِ إلى مرتبةِ الـ "  أسقف " ! فقولوا لنا بالله عليكم ، كيف نتحاور مع معلومات كهذه ؟!

*​ 
*ركزوا في هذا الجزء القادم جداً لنريكم مدى إستغفال القاريء الكريم ..

يقول :

*


> النقطة الثانية وهي كيفية رشم *المرأة*
> ارجوكم استمعوا لهذا الفيدي و هذا القسيس وهي يفضحهم



*بالطبع  من يقرأ هذه الكلمات في كلامه سيتوقع ويتخيل ويحضر إلى ذهنه أنه سوف يرى  كلاماً عن رشم المرأة ! أي المرأة البالغة ، أليس كذلك !!؟ حسنا فتابعوا  معنا الفيديو ونستسمحكُم في إستخراج هذا الإفتراء منه..

*[YOUTUBE]ng3ocpd191Y[/YOUTUBE]​*
**ها ، هل وجدتم لفظ " إمرأة " في الفيديو كلهُ ؟! ، هل رأيتم كيف يتم الضحك على القاريء الكريم !!؟

الغريب والعجيب والمضحك والمبكي في آن واحد هو انه وعند الدقيقة 1:15 قد  إفترض أن احد يقول له أن ها ما يحدث للطفل فقط وليس للنساء الكبيرات ، كما  اسلفنا واثبتنا ، فقام بشيء يضحك الكل ، فقام هو بنفسه بالإجابة في الفيديو  عن طريق أسئلة إعتراضية ظنها تعجيزيّة كما رأيتم ! ، والمصيبة أنه لم  يطلعنا على إجابتها من المصادر المسيحيية !!
فكان يجب عليه لو له ادنى معرفة بألبحث عن العلم او الحقيقة أن يسألنا  ينتظر الإجابة ( كما فعلنا ) ولكنه طرح أسئلة ولم يجب عليها ! فما فائدة  الفيديو إذن ، إذا  كان في نصفه الأول يتكلم عن الأطفال ولم ينطق بلفظ "  إمرأة " مطلقاً ، وفي النصف الثاني ، قد قدم أسئلة بدون إجابات ، فما هى  الفائدة التي حصل عليها القاريء المسلم إذن من مثل هذا الفيديو ؟ فهذه  الطريقة معروفة للأطفال وهذا لم تعترضوا عليه ، والطريقة الأخرى معروفة  للكبار واثبتناها ولم ولن تردوا بشيء ، فلماذا الفيديو إذن ؟ أمليء للفراغ  في موضوعك هو ؟!** عجبي ..!*

*فالحمد للمسيح ( الله ) على نعمة العقل فعلاً !*




*ثم بعد ذلك يكشف عن علمه ومستوى ثقافته في المسيحيية ويقول :*



> ولو نلاحظ رده على فضيحة رشم النساء او مداعبة اعضاؤهم الجنيسة استخدم كتاب الدسقولية ليرد به على هذا وهذا كلامه





> وسبحان الله على النصارى الذين يكيلون للمسلمين بمكيالين
> فحينما استخدمنا الدسقولية لنريهم ان الحجاب فريضة على نساؤهم رفضوها والان نجدهم يستشهدون بها



*
أولاً : بالنسبة لكلمة " نصارى " فقد وضعنا رابط للموضوع المعني بمناقشة هذه الشبهة ليدخل أي احد ويناقشها معنا ..

ثانياً : بالنسبة لكلمة " فضيحة  " فهذا مرض نفسي أعتقد انه معروف لدى الأطباء النفسيين ومعروف عامة بإسم "  الإسقاط " ، هو هنا يحاول أن يثبت لنفسه من خلال كلمات هو بنفسه يكتبها  صحة ما يريد ان يثبته وفشل فيه ، بمعنى ابسط ، هو يريد أن يثبت شيء ، لم  ولن يثبته ، فماذا يفعل ؟ يعمل على كتابة كلمات لتقنعه هو نفسه بأنه حقق  مبتغاه من الموضوع ليضحك على نفسه بنفسه بهذه الكلمات ، فلا توجد فضيحة  مطلقاً كما رأيتم ..

ثالثاً : بالنسبة لكلمتي " مداعبة اعضاؤهم " فهذا استكمالاً في المرض النفسي الذي تحدثنا عنه بشكل مُبسط سابقاً ولا اعرف من اين جاء بهذه الجملة العجيبة !! 


رابعاً : نقطة ان الحجاب فريضة ، بالطبع هذه الشبهة قد تم طحنها وفرمها  وهرسها وتسخينها وتبريدها وقل ما تريد فيها ! ، فتم الرد عليها في كل  الزوايا تقريباً ، وادخاله هذه في تلك فهو للتشتيت والتلبيس على القاريء  الكريم بأن يدخل اكثر من موضوع في نفس الموضوع الواحد ليشتت القاريء عن  مغزي موضوعه وانه لا يقدم ادلة في الموضوع ولكن ، نقول له ان هذه الأساليب  القديمة قد بليت وانتهت واصبحت ظاهرة للكل تقريباً فياحبذا تغيرونها.


خامساً : احب ان اذكركم بكلامه الذي قال فيه اننا لم نستخدم دليل من الآباء  الأولين لإيضاح كيف يتم التعميد والرشامة بزيت الميرون المقدس ، وها هو  يعتب علينا إستخدامنا للدسقولية والتي هى كلام الرسل الأطهار ، اي في فجر  فجر المسيحيية ! فهل رأيتم تناقض و إختلال في الكلمات اكثر من هذا !!؟


سادسا : وهى النقطة الأساسية ، هو يقول اننا رفضنا الدسقولية في نقطة  الحجاب وقبلناها في نقطة التعميد وزيت الميرون المقدس ، ولعد توضيح  المعلومة له بشكل خاص فسأسأله سؤال هو نفسه فيه إجابة ضمنية لو كان يريد أن  يعرف الجواب ، والسؤال هو هل " الحجاب " طقس ؟ والموازي له ، هل  الالمعمودية وزيت الميرون فيهما طقس ؟ ، طبعا هذا لو وافقناه في ادعاء أننا  رفضنا الدسقولية في موضوع الحجاب ( جدلاً ) ، واما للبقية فنقول ، هو لا  يعرف الفرق بين " الطقس " و " العُرف " وبين " الترتيب " و " النصح " ولهذا  فإنه خلط بين كل شيء في مقام واحد ، ولا يعرف بالطبع السلطان الرسولي  والكهنوتي ولا أي شيء من هذا القبيل ، هو يعرف فقط إلقاء الإتهامات جزافاً  ..


*


> فكيف توافقون على جزء لانه يوافق هواكم وتنكرون فضائحكم ؟



*وهنا  كارثة عقلية ، فهو يقول على طريقة الرشم والتعميد السالف ذكرها أنها موافقة  هوانا ، وما اكثر التخبط المنطقي في هذه الكلمات البسيطة ، فإن كانت هذه  الطريقة توافق هوانا ، فكيف تلومنا نحن بل وكيف تدعي بالكذب أننا لا نقوم  بها في العصر الحالي او العصور الأولى ؟!! ، فعلى حد قولك انها توافق هوانا  وانت تقوم الآن بالتعليق على جزء في الدسقولية ( العصور الأولى ) ومن  قبلها حاولت التعليق على كلام قداسة البابا شنودة ( العصر الحالي ) أي انه  نفس الطقس المتبع قديما هو نفسه المتبع حديثاً فكيف تلومنا نحن بالكذب اننا  نفعل عكسه بتعميد النساء ورشمهن بزيت الميرون المقدس وهن عرايا كما  للأطفال !!؟


لا اعرف ، هل انت متأكد انك تعرف عن أي موضوع تتكلم ؟ ، كيف تحاول ان تثبت  فكرتك وتقوم في نفس الوقت بهدمها تماماً رأساً على عقب ؟!! عجبي على مثل  هذه الشبهات التي تحتاج إلى بناء لكي نقوم بالرد عليها !*
* 

فإن كانت هذه الفكرة توافق هوانا وهى نفسها كانت تتم في العصور الأولى والعصور الحالية ، فكيف تدعي اننا نفعل عكسها ؟ عجبي !

*


> اليس هذا هو التدليس


*المسيح يهديك وينور عينيك وقلبك لتعرف الحق ..


وبعد كل هذا يقول :

*


> فهل تكف انت عن الجهل وتعرف دينك جيدا



*شايفيين  ؟ ، مسلم ، اكرر ، مسلم ، بيقول لإنسان مسيحي ( مولكا ) انه هو الجاهل  وانه هو الذي عليه ان يتعلم دينه !! فهل عرفتم لماذا نتجاهل هذه الشبهات ؟  بعد كل هذا الكم الكذب والتدليس وعدم الفهم والتشتيت والخلط وعدم معرفة اي  شيء أصبحت انا الذي لا اعرف شيء والمسلم الذي يعرف !! 

أفً لهذا الزمن الذي يجعل المسلم الذي لا يعرف اي شيء في دينه يتكلم في المسيحيات !


*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 يونيو 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة : كيف يتم رشم المرأة في النصرانية ؟ ، كيف يتم رشم المرأة والرجل و الصغير والكبير في المسيحيية ? الإفتراء على المسيحيية*

*في  كل ما سبق كُنّا نرد على ما ادعاه المشكك بطريقة بسيطة ، فرددنا على كذبه  وكشفناه وعلى الإيحاء الذي حاول ان يقدمه للقاريء البسيط وكشفناه هو أيضاً ،  وفي الرد الأول تماماً قد أوردنا ادلة بسيطة وقليلة لأن الأمر لا يحتاج  إلى أدلة كثيرة لأنه وكما قلنا امر عملي يحدث كل فترة صغيرة ( يمكن ان يكون  كل يوم ) ومن اراد ان يرى فليدخل كنيسة ويرى بعينيه أو يسأل الكاهن عن  الطريقة ويسمع منه ، فلهذا لم نُكثِر من الأدلة ، ولكننا في هذا الرد سوف  نضع عدد أكبر من الأدلة لكي يقرأ من يريد أن يقرأ..
ولنرى كيف يقول المشكك لي :

*


> *اغفال تاريخ التعميد عبر العصور وانا اتحدى لو كان يعرف عنه شيء*


* وايضاً :*


> * فهل تكف انت عن الجهل وتعرف دينك جيدا*




*
ولنرى من هو الجاهل الذي لا يعرف أي شيء ..

فلنختبر قدرة المشكك على العدْ...


**الدليل الـ1 :

**ويوجد أيضاً رتبة شماسات..  وهي      للفتيات..  و الشماسة رتبة غير كهنوتية، ولكنها خدمية..  كما هو      الحال في          معمودية النساء الكبيرات وغير ذلك..

*http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Faith-Cre...n__Diacon.html​*
الدليل الـ2 :
**
**يقول   الأنبا إغريغوريوس أسقف البحث العلمي المتنيح في  موسعته اللاهوتية -   موسوعة أسرار الكنيسة السبعة - موسوعة اللاهوت العقيدي ،  جـ 3 ، - سر   الميرون - تحت عنوان " دهن المعمدين بالميرون في 36 موضعاً ،  صـ 244،243..*​* 
*





​*
*​* الدليل الـ3 :*​*
** قد ورد في كتاب الدسقولية ، الفصل الرابع والثلاثون ، صـ 171 :*​* 
*







​
* الدليل الـ4 :
**
**
 **                  وصلنا (لقداسة البابا) سؤال طويل من سيدة كبيرة السن،  ملخصه خجلها من        عمادها وهي كبيرة.. ونتيجة لذلك تطلب آية أو دليلاً  من الكتاب يثبت  أن  العماد      يكون بالتغطيس

    أيضاً قامت بعض المواقع و المنتديات الغير مسيحية بتناول مقالاً وضعناه  في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت حول          طقس سر المعمودية، وأماكن رشومات  زيت الميرون   في الجسم، ووضعوا عناوين مثل      "كيف يتم رشم المرأة  النصرانية"  وغيره..   وهذا توضيح      لهم من العقيدة المسيحية حول  معمودية الكبار..


* *الإجابة:

   أحب      أن أطمئنك أننا حينما نعمد امرأة كبيرة، لا تنزل إلى          جرن المعمودية عارية تماماً     كالأطفال.      

فالمسيحية لا تخدش حياء إنسان قط، فما بالك بامرأة تمارس أقدس طقس كنسي في      حياتها.

          إنما تجحد الشيطان، ثم تتلو      الإيمان إقرار الإيمان، وهي لابسة كل ملابسها..             ثم نتركها في حجرة المعمودية      ونخرج. وحينئذ تخلع ملابسها، وتلبس          تونية أو رداء أبيض، وتجلس على كرسي إلى جوار المعمودية. ثم يدخل          الكاهن، فتصعد من على الكرسي، وتهبط في جرن المعمودية ويعمدها الكاهن بأن      يغطسها في الماء ثلاث مرات باسم الثالوث.     

          وتخرج من جرن المعمودية بمساعدة الكاهن أو احدي          الشماسات. *​* 




*​*
*​*صورة  في موقع الأنبا تكلا:          معمودية شابة أيرلندية على يد           القمص أثناسيوس فهمي جورج، ويُرى في الصورة          كيف ترتدي          تونية بيضاء كما أوضحنا في هذا المقال


*​* ويخرج الكاهن من حجرة المعمودية إلى أن تخلع      التونية أو الرداء الذي نزلت به في      المعمودية، وتجفف نفسها، وتلبس ملابسها الجديدة. وبعد أن تلبس ملابسها يدخل      الكاهن، ليدهناها          بالميرون  في الأجزاء الظاهرة من ملابسها مثل رأسها ووجهها ويديها.. ويمنحها      الروح القدس. وإن كان أحد الآباء          الأساقفة حاضراً، يضع يده على رأسها، وينفخ في وجهها، ويقول لها "اقبلي      الروح القدس". *
*                وكما ترين لا يوجد ما يدعو للخجل في كل هذا. *
*                حتى الشباب      أو الرجال الكبار في حال معموديتهم في تلك السن لا ينزلون لجرن المعمودية      عرايا.*​*
*http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-VS...ing-Women.html​*
الدليل الـ5 :
**
**كتاب الشمامسة والشماسات، الأنبا متاؤس ، صـ 50 و 51 :
*









​* 
الدليل الـ6 :
**
*
*Just           prior to entering  the water the candidates removed their  clothes, for          the baptism  was received nude. This surprises  moderns, for we wonder about           modesty. This may be a  consideration in the instructions of the  Apostolic          Tradition  (21.4-5) to baptize the small children  first, the grown          men next, and finally the women. In  order to  observe decency women deacons          assisted at the  baptism of women  according to the third-century Didascalia           (16), repeated in the  4th century Apostolic Constitutions (3.15-16).           In the baptism  of a woman, the male presbyter anointed the  forehead, pronounced           the formula, and dipped the head, but the  female deacon anointed the  body          and received the woman as she  came out of the water. Some  baptisteries          may have had  curtains. Another factor is that the  ancient world seems          to  have had a more relaxed attitude toward  nudity. The nudity expressed           the idea of new birth- hence in  art the baptizand is shown not  only nude          but smaller than the  baptizer. This manner of  representation is not an          indication of  infant or child baptism but follows artistic convention.          The  newly baptized person put on a white garment, symbolizing purity.

*http://dlibrary.acu.edu.au/research/...1/Ferguson.htm​​* 
الدليل الـ7 :
**
**Deaconesses  were an order  in the primitive Christian Church.  Information is  sparse as to their  activities at the time, though it is clear they were  mostly involved  with ministering to other women and girls.   *
*It being improper for males to be physically handling women, deaconesses were commissioned to assist especially in baptism and chrismation.  *
*It is an anachronism to say deaconesses did not perform the same liturgical role as deacons in the early church.  That is imputing back in time to deacons a role which they were given considerably later in Church history.   *
*In the early Church it is highly likely that deaconesses  performed the same liturgical role as deacons, and quite likely more,  because  of the taboo on (male) priests touching female neophytes, or touching  females requiring the sacrament of holy oil for the sick. *
*It is likely that the actual application of the holy oil onto the  body of the women being chrismated was done by the deaconess, and not  the priest.  The priest did the praying and supervised, but did not  touch.   Deacons would not have performed this role. As there was no  taboo on  the priest physically applying the oil to male candidates,  there was no  need for deacons to be involved in this.*


http://orthodoxwiki.org/Deaconess​*
الدليل الـ8 :
**
**The deaconess had specific duties.  Among them was to instruct   privately female candidates for baptism, to assist at their baptism   which was by total immersion, they did the anointing with oil at the   baptism as it was not considered proper for the male clergy to touch a   woman, they visited and cared for the sick, they were present at  interviews of women with the bishops or priests, they dismissed women  catechumens from the church and kept general order in the women's  section of the church  (men and women were segregated as they were up to  about 25 years ago  in our churches in America), and they did other  duties delegated by the  bishop like helping the poor.  They were in a  sense the educators of  women in the faith and social workers.   Deaconesses were ordained in  the Eastern Church as late as the 12th  century.  The office was disused  in the Western Church somewhat earlier.*


http://www.angelfire.com/pa/deaconess/article.html​*
الدليل الـ9 :
**From these early doc uments and others, including the Testament of Our Lord (fourth or fifth century), we learn of the functions performed by the deaconesses of the early Church:
1. The assisting at the administration of the  baptism of women.  “It is required that those who go down into the water  (of baptism) shall be anointed with the oil of anointing by a  deaconess.”
   2. Instructing newly baptized women.   “When she  that is baptized cometh up from the water, the deaconess shall receive  her, and shall teach her and instruct her how the seal of baptism may be  unbroken in chastity and holiness.”
  3. The taking of messages of the bishop to women, where he could not send the deacon.
  4. Ministering to the sick and poor.
  5. Ministering to the martyrs in prison.
  6. Presiding over the women’s entrance into the church; examining the  commendatory letters of strangers and assigning them places.
  7. Oversight of the widows and orphans.
  8. The taking of the Eucharist to women who were sick.9



It is a justifiable conclusion that the diaconate these services were  intended to confer was as real a diaconate as that conferred upon men.   “That the deaconess never did all the work of a deacon does not show  that her diaconate was not as real.  There were obvious restrictions on account of her sex.  In the period under consideration, nothing else would have been conceivable.  But it was restriction of function due to sex and circumstance, not a defect or absence of order.  A parallel restriction is equally obvious in the case of a deacon, who would not normally anoint a woman at Baptism – that is, if a deaconess could be had.”20* 

http://www.philosophy-religion.org/d.../chapter_7.htm
​* 
الدليل الـ10 :
**
**In  the early Christian period, the various ordained and consecrated   orders and informal roles that women played in church life reflected a   variety of needs and concerns, including: (1) performance of pastoral   and liturgical activities serving the needs of women in the community,   particularly those needs created by the restrictions of Eastern   Mediterranean societies that segregated and secluded women;(n12) (2)   recognition of women's historical contributions to the ministry of   Christ and to the apostolic Church;(n13) and (3) formal ecclesiastical   acknowledgement of the contributions of contemporary women, especially   those with money and influence.(n14) Many of these  needs and concerns,  such as the baptizing of adult women converts and  the conveying of the  Eucharist to the homes of housebound women,  were met through the order  of the female diaconate. With the apparent  demise of that order, these  continuing needs and concerns had to be met  in other ways.*




http://www.antiochian.net/index.php?...=484&Itemid=21​*
الدليل الـ11 :**
* *Deaconess.*​ *Where  did women fit into the ministry of the early church? Paul’s inclusion  of references to women in ministry is striking when compared with the  role of women in general in the first century. He commended Phoebe for  her service in the church at Cenchreae, using the word “deacon” to  describe her (Rom 16:1). He praised her as a “helper” (Rom 16:2), a word  that denotes leadership qualities (cf.  Rom 12:8; 1 Tm 3:4, 5). Some scholars have used that reference as an  example of early development of the office of deaconess. Others have  interpreted it in a nontechnical sense, meaning that Phoebe functioned  in a generally serving role and thus was worthy of recognition at Rome.  Whether “deacon” was used technically or **descri ptively **, ministry for both women and men in the NT  was patterned after the example of Jesus, who “came not to be served  but to serve” (Mk 10:45). Because of the large number of female converts  (Acts 5:14; 17:4), women functioned in such areas of ministry as visitation, instruction in discipleship, and assistance in baptism. Deaconesses are mentioned in third-century **doc uments ** as administering baptism to female converts.*​ *Considering the rigid separation of the sexes in the Near East at that time, female participation in church ministry stands out in bold relief.  A governor of Bithynia, Pliny the Younger (d. 113?), in his  Correspondence with Trajan verified women officeholders in the church.  Pliny also mentioned two deaconesses who were martyred for the cause of  Christ.

*​ *cf. compare*

*NT New Testament*

*Elwell,  W. A., & Beitzel, B. J. (1988). Baker encyclopedia of the Bible.  Map on lining papers. (591). Grand Rapids, Mich.: Baker Book House.*



​* الدليل الـ12 :*


*DEACONESS — a female believer serving in the office of Deacon in a church.
The only New Testament reference to deaconess as a church office is  Paul’s descr iption of Phoebe as a deaconess of the church in Cenchrea  (Rom. 16:1, NRSV). The Greek word translated as deaconess in this  passage is rendered as deacon and servant by other versions of the  Bible. The office of deaconess was similar to the office of deacon.  Their spiritual responsibility was essentially the same, except that  deaconesses probably rendered a ministry exclusively to women,  particularly in the early years of the church.
The office of deaconess became a regular feature of church organization  as early as the first part of the second century. In a.d. 112, Pliny the  Younger, governor of Bithynia, wrote a letter to the emperor Trajan of  Rome, indicating that in his investigation of Christians he had tortured  two Christian maidens who were called deaconesses. The office of  deaconess in the Eastern Church continued down to the 12th century. The  widows of clergymen, who were not permitted to remarry, often served as  deaconesses. Some scholars believe that Paul’s standards for Widows in 1  Timothy 5:9–12 were applied to these deaconesses.
No qualifications for the office of deaconess are specifically given in  the New Testament. But tradition indicates that piety, discretion, and  experience were required of deaconesses.
While controversy has centered around the ordination of women through  the centuries, deaconesses apparently were installed in their office by  the Laying on of Hands, just like deacons. However, there is no account  of a deaconess ordination in the Bible. Church groups with both deacons  and deaconesses customarily ordain women in the same manner as men. In  the United States the office of deaconess is most prominent today among  Lutherans, Episcopalians, United Methodists, Presbyterians, Baptists,  and in certain Reform bodies.
In the early centuries, deaconesses were especially called on to serve women  in situations where custom forbade the ministry of the deacon.  Deaconesses instructed female candidates for church membership,  ministered to women who were sick and in prison, and assisted at their baptism, especially in the act of anointing.  Through the years deaconesses have been assigned various types of  educational, charitable, and social service work in their churches and  communities. Deaconesses have traditionally served as doorkeepers in  some churches. They may be seen frequently today as ushers and lay  readers.

Youngblood, R. F., Bruce, F. F., Harrison, R. K., & Thomas Nelson  Publishers. (1995). Nelson's new illustrated Bible dictionary. Rev. ed.  of: Nelson's illustrated Bible dictionary.; Includes index. Nashville:  T. Nelson.*


​* الدليل الـ13 :
**
**DEACONESS. There are a number of indications in the NT  that women as well as men were appointed as deacons. *Phoebe was  diakonos of the church at Cencreae (Rom. 16:1) and Paul recommends her  as his messenger. Although sometimes translated ‘servant’ (av),  this is the word used for a deacon in 1 Tim. 3:8. It had no feminine  form at this time. The Greek Fathers regularly read 1 Tim. 3:11, ‘The  women likewise must be serious’ (rsv), as a reference to the qualities required for women deacons rather than deacons’ wives (av).*​ *About ad  111 Pliny, governor of Bithynia, reported that he had questioned under  torture two maidservants, who were called deaconesses (ministrae),  concerning Christian rites (Epistolae, 10:96). After that there seems no  clear literary notice of deaconesses before the 3rd century Didascalia.  It portrays a culture where women were significantly enclosed. Women  deacons had freedom to move within households, reaching women and  children. They played an important role at the baptism of women and in continuing to teach the converts. Around this time the feminine term diakonissa was coined.*​ *Some  have doubted the existence of such an office in NT times, but the  consensus today seems to be that women such as Phoebe held a recognized  office as deacon in Paul’s day. The emphasis in Luke 8:2f. on the  involvement of women in Jesus’ ministry may have been intended to be an  encouragement to them. Deaconesses gradually disappeared in later  centuries, with the tendency for women’s ministry to be concentrated in  celibate religious orders.*​ *NT New Testament

av Authorized Version ( King James’), 1611

rsv Revised Standard Version : NT, 1946; OT, 1952; Common Bible, 1973

ad anno Domini

 Wood, D. R. W., & Marshall, I. H. (1996). New Bible dictionary (3rd  ed.) (262). Leicester, England;  Downers Grove, Ill.: InterVarsity  Press.
* 
​*
الدليل الـ14 :
**
**DEACONESSES.  Female helpers who had the care of the poor and the sick among the  women of the church. This office was needed because of the rigid  separation of the sexes in that day. Paul mentions Phoebe as a deaconess  of the church of Cenchrea, and it seems probable that Tryphaena,  Tryphosa, and Persis, whom he commends for labor in the Lord, were  deaconesses (Rom. 16:1, 12).
In the Early Church. In the early church the apostolic constitution  distinguished “deaconesses” from “widows” and “virgins” and prescribed  their duties. The office of deaconess in the Eastern church continued  down to the twelfth century. It was frequently occupied by the widows of  clergymen or the wives of bishops, who were obliged to forgo the  married state to enter upon their sacred office.

Qualifications. Piety, discretion, and experience were in any case the  indispensable prerequisites in candidates. During the first two  centuries the church more carefully heeded the advice of Paul that the  deaconess should have been the wife of one husband and that the church  should admit to the office only those who had been thoroughly tested by  previous trusts, having provided hospitality to strangers, washed the  saints’ feet, relieved the afflicted, diligently followed every good  work, etc. (1 Tim. 5:10). But at a later period there was more laxity,  and younger and more inexperienced women were admitted.

Ordination. The question of their ordination has been much debated. They  were inducted into office by the imposition of hands; of that there is  abundant proof. Such a practice, however, would not necessarily imply  their right to fulfill the sacred functions of the ministry.

Duties. The need of such helpers arose from the customs and usages of  the ancient world, which forbade the intimate association of the sexes  in public assemblies. They were to instruct the female catechumens, to assist in the baptism of women, to anoint with holy oil,  to minister to believers who were languishing in prison, to care for  the women who were in sickness or distress, and sometimes to act as  doorkeepers in the churches. It is plain that the deaconesses had  other duties than those of keepers of the entrances of the church  appointed for women, or even as assistants in baptism or instructors of  candidates; they were employed in those works of charity and relief  where heathen public opinion would not permit the presence of the  deacons.

Unger, M. F., Harrison, R. K., Vos, H. F., Barber, C. J., & Unger,  M. F. (1988). The new Unger's Bible dictionary. Revision of: Unger's  Bible dictionary. 3rd ed. c1966. (Rev. and updated ed.). Chicago: Moody  Press.

* ​*
الدليل الـ15 :
**
**Deaconess  Where did women fit into the ministry of the early church? Paul’s  inclusion of references to women in ministry is striking when compared  with the role of women in general in the first century. He commended  Phoebe for her service in the church at Cenchrea, using the word  “deacon” to describe her (Rom 16:1). He praised her as a “helper” (v 2),  a word that denotes leadership qualities (cf. Rom 12:8; 1 Tm 3:4–5).  Some scholars have used that reference as an example of early  development of the office of deaconess. Others have interpreted it in a  nontechnical sense, meaning that Phoebe functioned in a generally  serving role and thus was worthy of recognition at Rome. Whether  “deacon” was used technically or **descr iptively **,  ministry for both women and men in the NT was patterned after the  example of Jesus, who “came not to be served but to serve” (Mk 10:45). Because  of the large number of female converts (Acts 5:14; 17:4), women  functioned in such areas of ministry as visitation, instruction in  discipleship, and assistance in baptism. Deaconesses are mentioned in  third-century **doc uments ** as administering baptism to female converts.
Considering the rigid separation of the sexes in the Near East at that time,  female participation in church ministry stands out in bold relief. A  governor of Bithynia, Pliny the Younger (early second century), in his  Correspondence with Trajan verified women officeholders in the church.  Pliny also mentioned two deaconesses who were martyred for the cause of  Christ.

Elwell, W. A., & Comfort, P. W. (2001). Tyndale Bible dictionary.  Tyndale reference library (364). Wheaton, Ill.: Tyndale House  Publishers.*​*

ونكتفي بهذا القدر من الأدلة لعل من يحب الحق ويحب القراءة من المسلمين أن  يقرأ ويعرف كيف خدعه أخوته المسلمون بهراء لا أصل له سواء قديماً أو حديثاً  في كنيستنا الواحدة الوحيدة الجامعة الرسولية .. وبالطبع يوجد من المراجع  الكثير والكثير كما عودناكم ولكن لنرفق بمن لا يحبون أن يروا الحق منهم.




في النهاية يجب أن يعود القضل لمن له كل الفضل ، الرب يسوع المسيح إله الكل الذي قال ..


Mat 10:20  لأن لستم أنتم المتكلمين بل روح أبيكم الذي يتكلم فيكم. 

Luk 21:15  لأني أنا أعطيكم فما وحكمة لا يقدر جميع معانديكم أن يقاوموها أو يناقضوها. 

*


----------



## سرجيوُس (26 يونيو 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة : كيف يتم رشم المرأة في النصرانية ؟ ، كيف يتم رشم المرأة والرجل و الصغير والكبير في المسيحيية ? الإفتراء على المسيحيية*

موضوع مميز ورائع اخى الحبيب
الرب معك
اسمح لى ان اضع ردى على معاذا عليان بخصوص تلك الشبهة
فهذا الموضوع سهل وبسيط لكل من يفهم فالطقس
ولكنه صعب وعنيد على كل جاهل ,ومدلس امثال ابو بدلة


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة : كيف يتم رشم المرأة في النصرانية ؟ ، كيف يتم رشم المرأة والرجل و الصغير والكبير في المسيحيية ? الإفتراء على المسيحيية*

للرفع ، بسبب إختبار الأخت " راشي " المتنصرة الرائعة وهى تحكي كيف تم عمادها ورشمها بزيت الميرون المقدس بنفسها :

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3003604​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 فبراير 2015)

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 فبراير 2015)

​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 فبراير 2015)

رشم ايه يا متخلفين يا سلفيين؟

للاسف الشديد لما اتعمدت فاتتني لقطة الرشم للاسف هههههههههههه محصلش والله!

تقولوا ايه بقي! فقرية!

رشم ايه التخلف دا؟

المفروض بعد ظهور داعش و طهور التشدد لا وسام و لا غيره يفتحوا بوقهم ولو فتحوه يتسجنوا تحت الارض للابد بقي! 

ناس عقولها مغيبه للاسف!

هي شبهة تافهة لا تستحق اي رد عليها اساسا....خساره نضيع وقتنا في الرد علي متخلفيين السلفية و نسيب العمل و الجد و التطور و نتفرغ لدول هههههههههههههههه التجاهل احسن والله بس هنقول ايه مضطرين نرد عشان سمموا عقول الناس هههههههههههههههههه مش اكتر...​


----------



## amgd beshara (19 مارس 2015)

النساء يكون لهن نساء أخريات كمرافقات لهن ليخلعن ملابسهن.
  115 - ليت النساء يخلعن كل الحلي والذهب ويفكُّون رباطات شعورهن حتى لا ينزلن بها في ماء الولادة الثانية، ولا بأي شيء غريب تملك عليه الأرواح الغريبة.
قوانين هيبوليتس، القوانين 115، 116​ E.C. Whitaker, op. cit., pp. 78-81.​ 

  2 - نحن نحتاج إلى امرأة شماسة لأمور هامة كثيرة وأولها في معمودية النساء، فالشمَّاس الرجل يمسح فقط جباههن بالزيت المقدَّس، وبعد ذلك فعلى الشمَّاسة أن تمسحهنَّ لأنه ليس هناك حاجة أن تظهر المرأة وتُنظر عند الرجال.
  3 - ولكن في وضع يد الأسقف، عليه أن يمسح رأسها فقط كما كان يُمسح الكهنة والملوك سابقاً. ليس لأن هؤلاء الذين يعتمدون يُرسمون كهنة ولكنهم كمسيحيين يُمسحون من المسيح الممسوح: فهم «كهنوت ملوكي وأُمَّة مقدَّسة» (1بط 9:2) ولكنهم الآن محبوبون ومختارون.
      المراسيم الرسولية، الكتاب الثالث الفصل السادس عشر (سنة 375م) 
  The Apostolic Constitutions 


  ويقول الاب متي المسكين: لم يكن في الكنائس عدم لياقة في هذا الأمر قط، لأن الأعمال الجارية في المعمودية مقسَّمة قسماً للرجال وقسماً للنساء، كما أن معمودية الرجال كانت في موعد خاص غير موعد النساء. (المعمودية الاصول الاولي للمسيحية، ص 203) وذلك بناء علي ما جاء في كتاب التقليد الرسولي للقديس هيبوليتس الروماني سنة 215م تقريباً:
  + [1:21- في الساعة التي يصيح فيها الديك يبتدئون بالصلاة على الماء.
  2 - وليكن الماء الذي يأتون إليه نقياً وجارياً.
  3 - وحينئذ يخلعون ملابسهم.
  4 - ويعمِّدوا الأطفال أولاً فالذين يستطيعون أن يجاوبوا عن أنفسهم فليجاوبوا. والذين لا يستطيعون ذلك فليجاوب عنهم أبوهم أو أي شخص آخر من العائلة.
  5 - وبعد ذلك يعمِّدوا الرجال البالغين وأخيراً السيدات.]
  ( The Apostolic Tradition, XXI, 1-5, cited by E.C. Whitaker, op. cit., p. 4,5.)


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 مارس 2015)

شكرا حبيبي أمجد


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 مايو 2015)

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 مايو 2015)




----------



## peace_86 (23 مايو 2015)

*هذه ليست شبهة أصلاً..

سميها كل ما شئت .. لكن من العيب أن نسميها شبهة..

ناس عقولها في الحضيض مع الأسف*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يوليو 2015)




----------



## Molka Molkan (31 يوليو 2015)




----------



## Molka Molkan (10 مايو 2016)




----------



## Molka Molkan (14 مايو 2016)




----------

